# Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad im Test: Zahlreiche Bugs, dennoch eine gute Call of Duty-Alternative



## Storyteller (22. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad im Test: Zahlreiche Bugs, dennoch eine gute Call of Duty-Alternative* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad im Test: Zahlreiche Bugs, dennoch eine gute Call of Duty-Alternative


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. September 2011)

wo sind denn die Minuspunkte für CoD? Schließlich haben sie zu Release kein einziges Spielbares Fahrzeug und auch etliche Bugs bei Release.


----------



## Draikore (22. September 2011)

Das Spiel ist wesentlich fordernder als CoD.
CoD ist auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ein Witz.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (22. September 2011)

CoD alternative? doch so schlecht?


----------



## lippianer (22. September 2011)

Das Spiel ist sehr fordernt, aber macht auch sehr viel spaß wenn man es irgendwann mal verstanden hat wie man das Spiel spielen sollte! Und das beste kommt auch noch cod Kiddys wird man nie in diesen Spiel sehen weils viel zu schwer ist!
Das Spiel ist voll sein geld wert, und eine Modifikation solls  auch noch geben in den Vietnamkrieg! Und only Hardcore ist das Spiel auch!>!


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. September 2011)

76 % das stimmt aber nicht da kommen die 85% bei gamestar aber mehr hin ich habe das spiel und kann auch nur sagen gutes game halt was für proffis ,scharfschützen dominieren fast alle szenarien das stimmt auch nicht...


----------



## springenderBusch (22. September 2011)

Geht´s eigentlich noch daß sich hier mitten im Kommentarschreiben irgendein Player auftut, ohne mein zutun, ich den nicht mehr schließen kann und dadurch mein ganzer Text weg ist ?
Werbung gut und schön, die Seite muß sich finanzieren, aber sowas geht gar nicht. War gerade kurz davor richtig auszuticken. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. September 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> 76 % das stimmt aber nicht da kommen die 85% bei gamestar aber mehr hin ich habe das spiel und kann auch nur sagen gutes game halt was für proffis ,scharfschützen dominieren fast alle szenarien das stimmt auch nicht...


 
jap, sehe ich auch so.
atmosphäre = 90%
spiel ist geiler als black ops, besonders die schneemaps.
und zum thema scharfschützen; glaube man kann nur einen im gesamten team auswählen, aber das sie dominieren ist frei erfunden. in bc2 und cod, da dominieren sie aber nicht in RO2 -_-


----------



## Skaty12 (22. September 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> jap, sehe ich auch so.
> atmosphäre = 90%
> spiel ist geiler als black ops, besonders die schneemaps.
> und zum thema scharfschützen; glaube man kann nur einen im gesamten team auswählen, aber das sie dominieren ist frei erfunden. in bc2 und cod, da dominieren sie aber nicht in RO2 -_-


 Wenn man im Team spielt ist so ein Scharfschütze übelst schlecht, da schickt man 2 LMGs drauf und der traut sich nicht mehr aus der Deckung


----------



## springenderBusch (22. September 2011)

Nun nochmal zum Thema !
Dieser sogenannte "Test" hier ist unter aller Kanone. Ich hoffe das ist nur eine vorläufige Meinung und ein entsprechender richtiger Test folgt. Ob online oder Print.
Unterscheidet sich das Endprodukt wirklich so gravierend vom Trailer ?
Hoher Detailgrad ? Wo ? Da sieht BFBC2 detailierter aus, meine Meinung. Aber aufgrund dessen kommt es zu einem Negativpunkt weil sich Spieler diesen Detailgrad zunutze machen. Das ist doch ein Witz, oder ? Sollen wir wieder mit Klötzchengrafik spielen damit das nicht passiert ? Klassenübergewicht als Contra ? Habe gerade eine Partie BFBC2 abgebrochen. Mein 16 Mann Team bestand aus 11 Snipern. Da geht richtig viel....nehmlich garnichts. Das die versdammt Camper darin auftauchen würden war klar. Dem Tester damals offensichtlich nicht, also gab es auch keinen Punktabzug.
Zur Veröffentlichung gibt es "nur" 2 Fahrzeuge mit komplettem Innenleben während ein direkter Konkurrent gar keine hat ? Und dies dann auch noch als Negativpunkt ? Ich bin nicht auf dem laufenden was COD/MW betrifft, aber wird es dort Kfz geben ? Wird sich dort aufgeregt und mit Punktabzug reagiert weil die Grafik so "detailiert" sein wird und infolge dessen sich verdammt viele Sniper oder ob der Größe der Karten verdammt viele MGSchützen oder Spieler mit einem tragbaren Granatwerfer rumtreiben werden. Leute nehmt diesen "Test" wieder aus dem Netz. Damit macht ihr euch lächerlich.
Wie schrieb eure Chefin unlängst : " Es ist eine hochgradige Spezialisierung von Nöten um den heutigen Spielethemen gerecht zu werden "
Von Spezialisierung ist hier nicht mal im entferntesten etwas zu erahnen


----------



## JerrY1992 (22. September 2011)

kann mich "springenderBusch" wirklich in allen punkten anschließen, richtig schlechter test und sowas kann man zb einfach nicht mit call of duty vergleichen.


----------



## X3niC (22. September 2011)

Schlechtester Test ever ....mit Call of Duty vergleichen...??Sonst noch ganz klar?


----------



## Mothman (22. September 2011)

Am Anfang fand ich es total geil. Dann wurde es irgendwann nur noch anstrengend und irgendwann sogar frustrierend. 
Auch wegen der Bugs und Technik/Netzcode.
Das Spiel ist mehr Arbeit, als Spaß. 

Bin aber auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und hab nicht mehr so eine Geduld.
Also ich merke doch, wie ich Spiele - in die ich mich früher noch wochenlang eingearbeitet hätte - heute schneller wieder weg lege.

Grundsätzlich ein gutes Spiel, welches mir aber - im Moment zumindest - nicht das Spielerlebnis liefern kann, welches ich möchte.


----------



## gamain (22. September 2011)

Klasse Spiel mit ein paar verschmerzbaren defiziten
Der Test von PC Games ist unter allerster Kanone
wie kann man RO nur mit Cod vergleichen


----------



## DeepBlue23 (22. September 2011)

Ein viel zu kurzer, unpassender Test. Ich hoffe der fällt in der Printausgabe anders aus. Zumal ich RO2 schon mindestens die 80% geben würde. Die Kritik an den Maps und der Anzahl der Fahrzeuge finde ich auch absurd. Zum einen sind diese durchaus abwechslungsreich, zum anderen ist die Scharfschützenkritik quatsch. Erstens ist die Anzahl der "richtigen" Scharfschützen (also mit Zielfernrohr) zumeist auf einem pro Team begrenzt, zum anderen gibt es jetzt viel mehr Häuserkämpfe, wo MPs einen klaren Vorteil haben. Klar, Gewehre wie die Kar 98 sind auf offenen Feld praktischer, aber das ist auch Sinn der Sache. Ich spiele übrigens meistens in der "Assault"-Klasse und habe mich nie benachteiligt gefühlt (MPs sind noch auf ca. 100m effektiv, die Sutmgewehre noch mehr).
Die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge mag noch nicht mit RO1 vergleichbar sein, jedoch ist es wohl das einzige Spiel welches den kompletten Innenraum des Panzers darstellt. Außerdem sind mit dem Panzer IV und dem T-34-74 immerhin die weitverbreitesten dabei. Panther, T-34-85, IS2 & Co. gab es während der Schlacht von Stalingrad noch gar nicht. Relevant wären afaik also nur noch der Tiger-Panzer (war bei der gescheiterten Entsatz-Truppe dabei), Panzer III und Panzerkampfwagen 38(t), sowie der T-70. Panzer III und T-70 sind ja schon angekündigt.
Naja, ich hoffe, es wird beim Test noch einmal nachgebessert.


----------



## DeathProof1992 (22. September 2011)

Das Spiel heisst ja nicht Bad Company 2 oder Battlefield 3...also muss man hier gleich eine schlechte Wertung vergebebn...irgendwie Typisch wenn es kein Spiel von einer grossen Firma ist...wie EA...


----------



## No0dle (22. September 2011)

Der Test wird dem Spiel sowas von gar nicht gerecht ... vielleicht sollte man die Tests besser von Leuten schreiben lassen, die mehr als 2 mickrige Seiten zusammenbekommen und etwas von FPS verstehen ...


----------



## No0dle (22. September 2011)

DeathProof1992 schrieb:


> Das Spiel heisst ja nicht Bad Company 2 oder Battlefield 3...also muss man hier gleich eine schlechte Wertung vergebebn...irgendwie Typisch wenn es kein Spiel von einer grossen Firma ist...wie EA...


 
Kleine Firmen bezahlen eben nicht so gut^^


----------



## Schalkmund (22. September 2011)

Uhiuhiuhi ... das sind ja hier fast schon Hasstiraden ala 4Players, bin mal gespannt was die für RO2 vergeben wenn sie es mal endlich testen.


----------



## DeathProof1992 (22. September 2011)

No0dle schrieb:


> Kleine Firmen bezahlen eben nicht so gut^^


 
Anscheinend wie man an diesen Test sieht ^^


----------



## moetown83 (22. September 2011)

Lol 76%...Ich spiele das Spiel zwar nicht,weil ich das WW2-Setting nicht  mag,aber ich habe bisher nur Gutes darüber gehört,und zwar meist von  Spielern,die das Spiel verstehen und wahre Teamplayer sind.Und denen  schenke ich weit mehr Glauben als diesem Test hier,der wohl scheinbar  das typisch-anspruchslose CoD-Casual-Klientel als Zielgruppe hat.Vor  allem nach den ganzen anderen schlechten Tests in letzter Zeit.Ihr macht euch langsam wirklich lächerlich,pcgames.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (22. September 2011)

Krass.. Ich kannte die Reihe bisher nicht und woltle mir durch diesen Test ein Bild verschaffen.. hinterher habe ich mir noch die Kommentare durchgelesen und bin echt überrascht, wie einig sich alle sind.. Bei der ersten 5 dachte ich noch, es handelt sich um die übliche "ich finde das Spiel aber viel besser"-flamerei.. aber, da sich ja alle zu 100% einig sind, kann man dem Test wohl wirklich nicht trauen... was war da los Herr Tester?


----------



## vyc (22. September 2011)

Was für ein lustlos dahingeklatschter Test...

...aber hab' auch nichts anderes von PCG erwartet. War bei RO und KF auch schon so. 

Es ist ein anspruchsvoller Taktikshooter für PROFIS, und die Bugs werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von TWI gepatcht! Wie leider heute jedes Spiel hat auch RO2 so seine Macken zu Beginn, aber hier hat man trotzdem das Gefühl, dass direkt mal 5% alleine dafür abgezogen werden. Bei 90%ern ist das eher nie der Fall.

Auch kein Wort darüber, dass es bald MASSEN an Community Maps & Mods geben wird, davon kann man bei anderen Titeln, insbesondere den "Großen", nur träumen. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob im Test im Heft ne Motivationskurve drin ist, und ob die länger als 10 Std. dauert... ich würde glatt drauf wetten, nein.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. September 2011)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Krass.. Ich kannte die Reihe bisher nicht und woltle mir durch diesen Test ein Bild verschaffen.. hinterher habe ich mir noch die Kommentare durchgelesen und bin echt überrascht, wie einig sich alle sind.. Bei der ersten 5 dachte ich noch, es handelt sich um die übliche "ich finde das Spiel aber viel besser"-flamerei.. aber, da sich ja alle zu 100% einig sind, kann man dem Test wohl wirklich nicht trauen... was war da los Herr Tester?


 
vorallem wo cod ein konsolengeballere ist, während das game komplett auf pc geschnitten ist, samt dedis und deren ganzem service, nicht den billigen von cod, hier gibts vote map, vote kick etc. wie früher und !!!!!!! es hat punkbuster und nicht dieses lächerliche VAC.


----------



## Split99999 (22. September 2011)

Na ja, PCGames mal wieder. Dem absolut durchschnittlichen Black Ops 90 % geben, aber bei RO 2 rumzicken.


----------



## stockduck (22. September 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht welches Spiel ihr gespielt habt, liebes PCGames... aber ich werde vielleicht zu 1% von einem Sniper umgebracht. Da diese immer sehr stark limitiert sind (meist einer pro Team), und dieser mMn auch keine besonderen Vorteile hat, wird er oft gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## phily (22. September 2011)

mhh.ich teil eure kritik zum test schon zum größten teil,ich finde aber dennoch man sollte mit einer gesunden portion sachlichkeit an die sache ran gehen.vielleicht hat den test ein praktikant geschrieben,der nicht viel erfahrung hat und wir schimpfen ihn hier in grund und boden.erinnert euch mal an eure zeit als fahranfänger...da macht man auch fehler (motor abwürgen,falscher gang,kein plan wer wann vorfahrt hat) und es war wohl jedem höchst unangenehm und geholfen hat es keinem wenn hinter einem die leute hupen und fluchen.der tester hat euch/uns sicher nicht mit absicht verärgern wollen.
und die kritik an der zahl der panzer kann ich schon verstehen.wenn ein spiel den anspruch erhebt,eine umfangreiche und bedeutende schlacht,wie die um stalingrad,zu "simulieren",und es dann nur 2 panzer gibt,kann man das, denke ich,schon kritisieren.stellt euch vor,es wäre nicht erwähnt worden und man denkt sich so: geil,endlich wieder 2.wk oldschool action ala bf 1942 und merkt dann beim spielen,dass es 2 panzer gibt, wären sicherlich auch viele genervt und hätten bemängelt,dass es nicht erwähnt wurde.und es wird auch geschrieben,dass noch andere nachkommen,aber es wird ja das vorliegende produkt bewertet.

insgesamt ist der test mit sicherheit kein goldstandard seiner riege und kritik natürlich angebracht,aber es geht halt auch nur um einen test (den jeder gratis lesen kann und nicht muss) eines spiels, bei dem man schon konstruktiv bleiben kann.
ist halt auch nur meine meinung,soll halt jeder machen,wie er möchte.

zur wertung kann ich nix sagen,hab das spiel nicht,aber black ops 90% zu geben ist schon grenzwertig, für mich völliger rotz das spiel

edith:ich geh jetzt stalingrad in bf1942 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann ne runde hue und ab nach karkand


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2011)

Auch wenns nur die Webvariante des "Tests" ist, so finde ich diesen alles andere als gelungen.

RO2 ist halt ein wenig anders als die üblichen 0815 Shooter ala CoD (auch wenn mir diese auch Spaß machen).
Red Orchestra mit CoD zu vergleichen, ist aber schon sehr grenzwertig.
In diesem Spiel kann man halt nicht einfach mal so im Rambostyle durch die Map rushen, denn hier wird das bestraft.
Wer nicht im Team spielt stirbt und wird nicht viel erreichen.

Klar gibts noch Bugs, aber bei Tripwire bin ich mir sicher, dass die per Patch behoben werden und Content wird auch mehr als genug nachkommen. Muss man sich ja nur mal den Vorgänger ansehen.

Was ich auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Kritik an den Scharfschützen - die Anzahl ist nämlich stark begrenzt (mehr als 1 pro Team hab ich auf den Maps bisher noch nicht gesehen).
Wenn man also wieder mal aus einiger Entfernung abgeschossen wurde, dann muss das nicht zwangsläufig ein Scharfschüze sein.
Gibt auch mehr als genug fähige Spieler, die mit nem Karabiner oder nem Sturmgewehr umzugehen wissen.

Vielleicht würde es sich anbieten den Spielstil zu wechseln wenn man merkt, dass man nach jedem Spawn nur für ein paar Sekunden am Leben ist ... 

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Schlechter und viel zu kurzer Test, der es nicht wirklich auf den Punkt bringt ...


----------



## gamain (22. September 2011)

die letzten beiden Postes kann zu 100% zustimmen


----------



## Krichswollef (23. September 2011)

RO 1 & 2 sind richtige Shooter PUNKT

76%? -.-

Bin ich froh schon vor Jahren mein Abo gekündigt und seitdem keine PCG/GS-Zeitschrift gekauft zu haben.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. September 2011)

Also habe mir RO2 auch aus England Retail zugelegt und das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer... die Atmosphäre ist einfach richtig geil! Schützen geben Kommentare, spotten und schreien und das alles in den Landessprache einzelnen Armeen (zumindest wenn das Spiel auf deutsch gestellt wird. wenn englisch, dann sprechen die Deutschen und Russen einen Mix aus englisch + deutsch/russisch)!

Der Kritikpunkt mit dem Sniper stimmt wirklich nicht, wie vom Großteil schon ausgeführt wurde. Dafür sind die Maps meist zu "beengt" und freie Fläche über mehrere hundert Meter gibt es selten...!

Was mich bei dem Spiel ankotzt, und das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt, dass das Spiel die XP für Waffen und Klassen nicht wirklich speichert... spiele fast nur den Gruppenführer mit G41, aber hab nur Punkte für den SChützen bzw den Sturmsoldaten bekommen und auch die MP40 und das G98 haben eine höheres Level als mein G41....  
Auch kann es passieren, dass man von einem auf den anderen Tag von Stufe 20 auf 18 abrutscht oder sogar plötzlich 41 ist.. kA warum!

Das bekommt man wohl erst wieder in den Griff, wenn man alle zurücksetzt und das System auch mal den Fortschritt richtig speichert!


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

Ich bin der Tester und mit Sicherheit kein Praktikant, um das erst mal festzuhalten. Jetzt zur Kritik der User hier:

1. Bugs
Es sind definitiv Bugs im Spiel, das beweisen allein die ellenlangen Beschwerde-Threads im offiziellen Tripwire-Forum und ich kann auch aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass RO2 auf einem Testrechner andauernd abstürzte (brandneues Win 7 / 32 Bit System mit up to date hardware), während es auf einem anderen ebenfalls recht neuen, ähnlich bestückten Rechner mit Win 7 / 64 Bit recht problemlos lief. Und ob die Entwickler die Bugs in Zukunft fixen, kann ich doch HEUTE nicht in die Bewertung mit einfließen lassen, oder? Um Tripwires Patch-Moral aber zu würdigen, habe ich das entsprechend im Text erwähnt! Denn ich glaube ebenfalls an Tripwire, da ich RO: 41-45 über Jahre verfolgt und regelmäßig gespielt habe und daher weiß, dass sie sich darum kümmern. Trotzdem, jetzt kann ich Dinge die in der Zukunft passieren noch nicht bewerten. Das wäre schlicht unseriös!

2. Sniper
Ein guter Scharfschütze auf der Map kann schon viel ausmachen und die Karten sind was Infanteriekampf angeht alles andere als klein. Der Kornspeicher, das Haus oder auch der große Platz im Winter sind perfekt für Sniper, und dazu zähle ich auch jene, die mit dem Karabiner in dunklen Ecken lauern. Für mich ist ein vorhandenes Zielfernrohr nicht der entscheidende Faktor dafür, ob man sich wie ein Heckenschütze verhält bzw. spielt oder nicht. Sprich, auch normale Soldaten sorgen dafür, dass es sehr risikoreich ist, von Deckung zu Deckung zu kommen. In der Community wurde ja schon stark bemängelt, dass der Mini-Zoom der Karabiner diese Waffe fast so mächtig macht wie das Scharfschützengewehr selbst. Dazu kommen noch die Elitesoldaten, die nicht einmal per Bolzen nachladen müssen, um mehrfach hintereinander zu feuern. Diese Gewehre sind für Camper fast ideal und erschweren offensiveren Spielern enorm das Leben.

3. Fahrzeuge
Vergleicht man die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge zum Release von RO1 mit RO2, sind zwei Panzer echt verdammt wenig. Okay, sie sind innen detailliert gestaltet und RO1 hatte schon eine längere Modvergangenheit vor seinem Erscheinen, trotzdem sind es immer noch nur zwei spielbare Panzer und RO2 ein Vollpreisprodukt, für das man zwischen 35 und 44 Euro auf den Tisch legt. Da kann ich als Käufer schon mehr erwarten. Und ob die Community neue Maps, Szenarien und vielleicht auch noch Panzer irgendwann nachliefert, das kann doch auch nicht der Bewertungsmaßstab der Verkaufsversion von heute sein, oder?

An alle Fanboys da draußen: Macht den Realitätscheck und fragt euch selbst, ob ihr das Spiel nicht etwas zu positiv bewertet. Ich mag es ja auch sehr, aber die am 13. September veröffentlichte Version hat IMO nicht mehr als eine 76 Prozent verdient. Was aus RO2 noch werden kann, steht dagegen auf einem anderen Blatt.

Und zum Vergleich, hier mal die Metacritics aus dem Web:
http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/960914-red-orchestra-2-heroes-of-stalingrad/index.html

78,89 Prozent im Schnitt ist auch nicht viel mehr als wir gegeben haben.

Grüße,
Olli Haake


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

Eine Frage noch an die User hier: Wo habe ich RO2 mit CoD verglichen?

Ihr meint doch bitte nicht den Einleitungstext, der nur darauf eingeht, dass es aktuell wenig neue WW2-Spiele und umso mehr Modern-Warfare-Titel gibt, oder? Wo ist das ein Vergleich? Das ist lediglich eine Standortbestimmung der aktuellen Neuerscheinungen und als Lob für Tripwire gedacht, die sich nicht dem Trend beugen und wie viele andere Entwickler auf den MW-Zug aufspringen.

Und ich sehe es absolut genau so, dass CoD und RO2 zwei komplett verschiedene Schuhe sind, dem Vergleich RO1 und RO2 muss sich das Spiel aber stellen. Und hier ist RO2 auf jeden Fall zum Release ein Stück schlechter als seinerzeit RO1. Warum das so ist, kann man gerne diskutieren, aber an der Tatsache, dass es Macken hat und weniger bietet als seinerzeit RO1, das kann wohl niemand allen Ernstes wegdiskutieren.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. September 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch an die User hier: Wo habe ich RO2 mit CoD verglichen?


 Gegenfrage: Was wolltet ihr denn mit der Überschrift  mit den Worten "_dennoch eine gute Call of Duty-Alternative_" bewirken?
Ich selbst bin kein RO-Spieler, aber ich weiß was für eine Fan-Basis das Spiel hat und weiß auch welchen Stellenwert die CoD-Reihe mittlerweile für viele Zocker hat (CoD wird in vielen Foren fast nur noch gebasht). Ich werde den Verdacht einfach nicht los, dass man mit dieser Überschrift, den Shitstorm hier ganz bewusst losgetreten hat, um mehr Aufmerksamkeit, Klicks und die damit verbunden Werbeeinnahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was wolltet ihr denn mit der Überschrift  mit den Worten "_dennoch eine gute Call of Duty-Alternative_" bewirken?
> Ich selbst bin kein RO-Spieler, aber ich weiß was für eine Fan-Basis das Spiel hat und weiß auch welchen Stellenwert die CoD-Reihe mittlerweile für viele Zocker hat (CoD wird in vielen Foren fast nur noch gebasht). Ich werde den Verdacht einfach nicht los, dass mit dieser Überschrift, den Shitstorm hier ganz bewusst losgetreten hat, um mehr Aufmerksamkeit, Klicks und die damit verbunden Werbeeinnahmen zu bekommen.


 
Der Vortext war nicht von mir und ich nehme mal an, dass die Kollegen meinen originalen Texteinstieg als Inspiration dafür genommen haben, also die Passage zu den Releases von Modern-Warfare-Titel und neuen WW2-Spielen. Einen Shitstorm wollten sie sicher nicht lostreten, auch wenn das im ersten Moment ein paar mehr Klicks bedeutet. Am Ende des Tages hat man aber nur miese Stimmung und wie man sieht, führt es von den eigentlichen diskussionswerten Punkten im Test weg.

Ich stelle mich dagegen gern der Sniper-Frage oder auch dem Thema Fahrzeuge. Oder wie offen und groß die Maps wirklich sind und welche und wie viele Bugs das Spiel haben darf. Aber bitte lasst diesen CoD-Vergleichsmüll weg, das ist kein Bestandteil des Tests und tut auch echt nichts zur Sache, okay?


----------



## No0dle (23. September 2011)

76% für RO2 sind ja vollkommen plausibel in anbetracht der Bugs und Performanceprobleme, aber CoD Black Ops war zu Release mind. genau so verbuggt und lief trotz alter Engine genau so mies auf meinem Rechner, auf dem MW2 und WaW auf höchsten Settings mit konstanten 60fps laufen. Zudem hatte sich im Vergleich zum letzten CoD auch nur sehr wenig geändert und der Spielumfang war maximal durchschnittlich.
Warum erhält ein CoD Black Ops dann 90% und andere, mind. ebenbürtige Shooter wie RO2 nur 76%?

Ich denke mal, die Tatsache, dass die bei vielen AAA Titeln wie Call fo Duty die PCG-Wertung deutlich über der Userwertung liegt, aber bei Spielen von kleineren Entwicklern sich beide Wertungen in etwa decken, sagt doch alles.
Den Grund für dieses Phänomen lässt sich sicher nur erahnen ... Hype? Gelder, die fließen? Oder doch einfach nur ein komplett anderes Spieleverständnis der PCG-Redakteure?
Wer weiß, aber ernstnehmen kann man die Tests von PCG wirklich nicht mehr, erst recht nicht die Webvarianten, die schon fast kürzer sind als Rückseiten einer Spieleverpackung.
Da bietet mancher Konkurrent einfach deutlich mehr und zudem werden dort nicht 0815 Lizenzverwertungen wie CoD, Fifa & Co. in den Himmel gelobt und Indie-Titel abseits des Mainstreams erhalten zwar halbwegs faire Bewertungen, aber die Tests werden diesen Spielen oftmals gar nicht gerecht und die Wertungen stehen außer Konkurrenz mit denen von AAA Titeln.

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich davon absehen Spiele mit Prozentwertungen abzuspeisen und stattdessen einfach einen ausführlichen und ehrlichen Bericht über ein Spiel verfassen.


----------



## No0dle (23. September 2011)

Und bezüglich der "Sniper-Frage":
meiner Meinunng nach ist das eigentlich recht gut ausbalanciert, Gewehre sind nun mal auf großen Entfernungen und freier Fläche überlegen, dafür hat damit im Häuserkampf und auf kurze Entfernungen keine Chance.
Und genau das finde ich super, denn so passt man seine Spielweise seiner Waffe an und die Maps bieten eigentlich alle mehr oder weniger einen Ausgleich zwischen Häuserkampf und Fernkampf.
Natürlich hat man z.B. auf Fallenfighters keine Chance, wenn man mit der Mp40 quer über den Platz rennt, aber wenn man sich am Rand der Map bewegt, um den ganzen Tumult in der Mitte herumschleicht und es so in den gegnerischen Gebäudekomplex schafft (was nicht wirklich schwer ist), dann steht man mit seiner Mp40 jeder Menge Gewehrschützen gegenüber, die absolut unterlegen sind.
Auf diese Weise habe ich schon 50+ Kills pro Runde gemacht.

Die Kritik kann ich also nicht wirklich verstehen.


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

No0dle schrieb:


> 76% für RO2 sind ja vollkommen plausibel in anbetracht der Bugs und Performanceprobleme, aber CoD Black Ops war zu Release mind. genau so verbuggt und lief trotz alter Engine genau so mies auf meinem Rechner, auf dem MW2 und WaW auf höchsten Settings mit konstanten 60fps laufen. Zudem hatte sich im Vergleich zum letzten CoD auch nur sehr wenig geändert und der Spielumfang war maximal durchschnittlich.
> Warum erhält ein CoD Black Ops dann 90% und andere, mind. ebenbürtige Shooter wie RO2 nur 76%?
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Tatsache, dass die bei vielen AAA Titeln wie Call fo Duty die PCG-Wertung deutlich über der Userwertung liegt, aber bei Spielen von kleineren Entwicklern sich beide Wertungen in etwa decken, sagt doch alles.
> ...



Danke erst mal für dein Feedback. Zu deinen Fragen bzw. den einzelnen Punkten:

Da ich ich Gastautor bei der PC Games bin und demnach nicht an der Review von Black Ops beteiligt war, kann ich natürlich wenig über die genauen Kriterien sagen, die zu dieser 90er-Wertung führten. Ich habe mich bei meinem Test aber auch nicht an diesem Spiel orientiert, da es wie hier von vielen gesagt nicht in der gleichen Liga spielt. Und damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die Größe oder den Einfluß des Publishers, sondern das Gameplay und das Szenario. Grob betrachtet gehören zwar beide Titel zum selben Sub-Genre, ich würde aber nicht auf die Idee kommen, sie nebeneinander legen zu wollen. Ob die 90 Prozent für Black Ops daher gerechtfertig waren oder nicht, sollten die Kritiker hier also besser die jeweiligen Tester fragen.

Die RO2-Wertung ist jedenfalls so ehrlich wie es nur geht und ich bin ein Fan des Vorgängers. Natürlich sind Spielewertungen genau wie Film- oder Buchrezensionen zum überwiegenden Teil subjektiv und daher wird man nie einen Test schreiben können, der die Meinung aller wiederspiegelt. Trotzdem stehe ich hinter meinen Kritikpunkten an Red Orchestra 2 und hoffe, dass die Entwickler wie versprochen bald nachpatchen. Das hilft natürlich nicht bei der aktuellen Wertung. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wenn alles wie geplant läuft, das Spiel in wenigen Monaten 80er-Niveau erreicht. Also irgend etwas zwischen 80 und 85 Prozent.

Warum diese Prozentwertungen überhaupt?

Weil es die Mehrheit der Leser immer noch so will. Versuche anderer Publikationen (ob Web oder Print) ohne klassischer Spielewertungen auszukommen, sind entweder mit der Einstellung des Heftes oder mit einer Rückbesinnung zuf Prozentwertungen oder Vergleichbarem geendet. Wer auch immer das System in den Achtzigern erfunden hat, wir als Spieleredakteure kommen irgendwie nicht aus der Nummer raus. 

Grüße,
Olli Haake

P.S.: Ich hätte auch gern einen längeren Test geschrieben, aber Platz (im Heft) und Zeit (meine) waren begrenzt. Trotzdem bin ich überzeugt davon, dass alles Wichtige im Text steht.


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

No0dle schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der "Sniper-Frage":
> meiner Meinunng nach ist das eigentlich recht gut ausbalanciert, Gewehre sind nun mal auf großen Entfernungen und freier Fläche überlegen, dafür hat damit im Häuserkampf und auf kurze Entfernungen keine Chance.
> Und genau das finde ich super, denn so passt man seine Spielweise seiner Waffe an und die Maps bieten eigentlich alle mehr oder weniger einen Ausgleich zwischen Häuserkampf und Fernkampf.
> Natürlich hat man z.B. auf Fallenfighters keine Chance, wenn man mit der Mp40 quer über den Platz rennt, aber wenn man sich am Rand der Map bewegt, um den ganzen Tumult in der Mitte herumschleicht und es so in den gegnerischen Gebäudekomplex schafft (was nicht wirklich schwer ist), dann steht man mit seiner Mp40 jeder Menge Gewehrschützen gegenüber, die absolut unterlegen sind.
> ...



Nun, Karabiner und die Sturmgewehre schießen meines Erachtens auf lange Distanz zu akurat. Wer im realen Leben mal versucht hat, mit so einem Schießprügel ungestört auf hundert Meter ein Ziel zu treffen weiß, dass die Zielgenauigkeit in RO2 zu hoch ist. Und dabei rechnet man nicht mal das Schlachtgetümmel mit ein. Man rennt, robt, kriecht, Granaten explodieren und Staub wirbelt auf. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt dabei ist, dass die Präzision vieler Waffen in RO2 in keiner guten Relation zur Gefechtsdistanz steht. Die Maps sind für einen Taktik-Shooter großzügig bemessen und die Knarren erzielen selbst über die maximale Distanz noch gute Werte. Wenn ein Spiel wie RO2 Anspruch auf Realismus legt, müssten mehr Kugeln daneben gehen. Tut es aber nicht. Mit etwas Übung ist man auf vielen Karten mit den weitreichenden Schießprügeln overpowered. Selbst mit der MP40 habe ich schon Gegner auf rund 100 Meter tödlich erwischt, was in der Realität wohl kaum möglich war - außer man erzielte mal einen Glückstreffer.

Und setzt man das im Vergleich zum ersten Red Orchestra, waren die Scharfschützen und Karabiner auf Distanz IMHO nicht ganz so mächtig, zumal durch die schlechtere Grafik das Versteckspiel auch schwieriger war. Ich habe bei RO2 versuchsweise die Grafikdetails auf das Minimum gedreht und siehe da, potenzielle Heckenschützen waren deutlich besser zu erkennen. Ist aber nur schade, wenn man ein Spiel von 2011 mit der Optik von 2001 spielen muss, um deutlich mehr Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Man rennt, robt, kriecht, Granaten explodieren und Staub wirbelt auf. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt dabei ist, dass die Präzision vieler Waffen in RO2 in keiner guten Relation zur Gefechtsdistanz steht.


Da gebe ich dir recht. 
Aber Waffen-Ballistik wirklich real zu simulieren würde wohl bei 90% aller Zocker zu extremen Frust führen, weil sie merken, dass "Skills" in einem Videospiel nichts mit echtem Schießen zu tun hat. 

Bei Bad Company 2 (ok, das hat auch keinen Realismus-Anspruch) kann man selbst mit der Uzi auf hunderte von Metern gezielte Kopfschüsse setzen. 
Ich habe beim Bund damals selbst Uzi geschossen und weiß, dass das so ziemlich das Unmöglichste ist, was man sich so vorstellen kann.^^

EDIT:
Was ich aber sehr geil an RO2 finde, ist dass man auch durch Deckungs-/Sperrfeuer punktet. Da wird die Rolle eines MG endlich mal korrekt (realitätsnah) definiert. 
Das Ganze wird ja Battlefield 3 auch haben. Das ist ein richtiger Schritt zu mehr Authentizität.


----------



## Storyteller (23. September 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht.
> Aber Waffen-Ballistik wirklich real zu simulieren würde wohl bei 90% aller Zocker zu extremen Frust führen, weil sie merken, dass "Skills" in einem Videospiel nichts mit echtem Schießen zu tun hat.



Stimmt, aber es gibt eben nicht nur 0 und 1. Eine etwas erhöhter Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. weniger Präzision bei Karabinern und Co würden dem Spiel gut tun. Es nervt nämlich, dass man quasi instant tot ist, wenn man seine Nase nur um eine Hausecke steckt. Ich habe mich zwar inzwischen damit arrangiert und renne einfach blind und wie von der Tarantel gestochen zur nächsten Deckung, aber das sollte eigentlich auch nicht so sein. Spiele in vielen Taktik-Shootern auch supergern den MG-Schützen, aber Feuerdeckung für die eigenen Leute geben kann ich in RO2 vergessen. Kann mich nur in irgendeine dunkle Ecke legen oder ein Schussfeld mit sehr begrenztem Sichtwinkel abdecken, da ich sonst nach zwei Sekunden vom nächsten Schützen erwischt werde. Und da MGs oftmals nur schwer zu platzieren sind, wird mein Job auch nicht leichter...


----------



## Michaelthorton (23. September 2011)

DAS SPIEL HAT ENDLICH MAL ANDERES GAMEPLAY!!!
FÜR TAKTIK-SHOOTER-SPIELER WIE MICH EIN PFLICHTKAUF!!!


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber es gibt eben nicht nur 0 und 1.


Für mich schon, ich bin ITler.  

Die Erfahrung die du schilderst teile ich mit dir. 
Ich liebe die Rolle des MG-Schützen (da ich beim Bund auch einer war  ) in Spielen. Aber bei RO2 habe ich kaum ne Chance, weil man - sobald man sein Zweibein platziert hat - von irgendeinem Schützen abgeknallt wird. 

Ich habe ja auch einige Post vorher geschrieben, dass mich RO2 einfach zu sehr frustriert hat. Kann sein, dass ich "zu schlecht" bin. Aber wenn ein Spiel zur Arbeit wird, macht es keinen Spaß mehr.

EDIT:
Mit den Maschinenpistolen habe ich bei RO2 am meisten Erfolg. Als Sturmsoldat. Die Waffe kann man eben auf alle Distanzen anwenden (zumindest in der virtuellen Realität^^).


----------



## dmwDragon (25. September 2011)

Also ansichtlich ist das Spiel nicht schlecht allerdings ist die Steuerrung doch sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig


----------



## Sheggo (26. September 2011)

> Hereos of Stalingrad


so etwas makaberes sollte verboten werden! 
Fast eine Million Menschen sind dort gestorben oder wurden verletzt. Wer überlebte, hatte Glück, und war kein Held... so ein Spiel grenzt schon an Perversion...


----------



## Gandra (26. September 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> so etwas makaberes sollte verboten werden!
> Fast eine Million Menschen sind dort gestorben oder wurden verletzt. Wer überlebte, hatte Glück, und war kein Held... so ein Spiel grenzt schon an Perversion...






frag die Russen,wie die drüber denken


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. September 2011)

da sind wir ja noch gut weggekommen, wenn ich mir die Verlustzahlen von den Russen ansehe: 500.000 Tote + 630.000 Verwundete^^


----------



## German_Ripper (26. September 2011)

dmwDragon schrieb:


> Also ansichtlich ist das Spiel nicht schlecht allerdings ist die Steuerrung doch sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig



"Ansichtlich"??? Was ist das denn für ein Wort? "Steuerrung"??? Was ist das für ein Wort? " gewöhnungs bedürftig"??? 

Oh Oh Oh...


----------



## Skaty12 (26. September 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> so etwas makaberes sollte verboten werden!
> Fast eine Million Menschen sind dort gestorben oder wurden verletzt. Wer überlebte, hatte Glück, und war kein Held... so ein Spiel grenzt schon an Perversion...


 Dann sollte jedes Spiel verboten werden. In GTA klaut man Autos, passierte auch schon millionen mal. Oder Battlefield, oder Call of Duty, oder man sieht einfach ein, dass es Spiele sind und diese keine Kritik ausüben sollen


----------



## Sheggo (28. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Dann sollte jedes Spiel verboten werden. In GTA klaut man Autos, passierte auch schon millionen mal. Oder Battlefield, oder Call of Duty, oder man sieht einfach ein, dass es Spiele sind und diese keine Kritik ausüben sollen


 GTA ist sehr fiktiv und mir geht es hier um den Namen. die Amis sind auch immer schnell mit ihren heroischen Bezeichnungen dabei...

habe nichts gegen Baller- und Kriegsspiele und auch nichts gegen Gewalt in Spielen. aber ein solches Szenario zu einem "Spaß für die ganze Familie" zu machen, ist doch was anderes. Betroffene sehen das vlt sogar noch kritischer...


----------



## robertikuss (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
spiele das Game jetzt schon seit einem Monat und kann einige negative Punkte nicht nachvollziehen:

1. Das Scharfschützen die Maps dominieren entspricht 0% der Wahrheit da es auf den Servern eine maximale Anzahl für "jede" Klasse gibt. Wobei der Sniper gerade einmal 2x pro Seite gewählt werden kann auf manchen Maps sogar nur 1x !
Somit sind auf einem Standard 64er Server gerade einmal 2-3% der Spieler Sniper.

Wenn ich nur daran denke wie mir Sniper in BFBC2 (teilweise 5-8 Sniper pro Team) auf den nerv gegangen sind......

2. Dass das Spiele Bugs hat kann ich nicht bestätigen bei mir läuft alles ohne je einen Absturz gehabt zu haben. Im Vergleich zu Games wie BF3 wo sehr viele Spieler über Probleme klagen kann ich es nicht verstehen wieso RO2 nur eine 76% Wertung bekommt und BF 3 eine Wertung von über 90% ?!?

Jeder der an einem Real-Shooter Interresse hat der liegt hier richtig!


----------

